# Paragon and Seabed Delay



## Popnfreshbass (Jul 5, 2021)

Finally boxed these guys up tonight. Paragon was a bit tricky since I did the breakout board before leds. But I managed. Live n learn. I used 1n914s and 1n4001s for the clipping diodes. Left them socketed. Also socketed the gain resistors and charge pump so its currently running at standard 9V. I may play around with the voltage and diodes in the future, but this is how it stays for now.
I buggered up the decals on these. Got some big blotches. I think it was too hot/humid the day I did them.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Jul 6, 2021)

looks great! love the SImpsons theme as well.


----------



## blackhatboojum (Jul 6, 2021)

I wonder how they will sound through some Neodiddlium speakers?





Sorry… I couldn’t resist.


----------



## fig (Jul 6, 2021)

If only_ I_ could find a suitable cartoon for a lineup.....


----------



## peccary (Jul 6, 2021)

Those look great. Did you use waterslides? I think that they look pretty darn good.


----------



## fig (Jul 6, 2021)

A mechanical...or is it...maniacal  Cindy Brady?


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Jul 7, 2021)

peccary said:


> Those look great. Did you use waterslides? I think that they look pretty darn good.


Ya I used the white waterslides.


----------



## fig (Jul 7, 2021)

They look great! How is the delay?


----------



## Popnfreshbass (Jul 7, 2021)

fig said:


> They look great! How is the delay?


It’s pretty basic, which I like. I built the dark rift before this one and that thing was out of this world! This has a real boss DM-2 sound to it.


----------

